# Game #50: Jazz @ Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Utah Jazz (17-33, 5th Northwest) 

@









Los Angeles Lakers (25-24, 3rd Pacific) 

Tuesday, Feb. 15, 7:30pm
vs. Jazz
TV: NBALP, FSN
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Kobe Bryant and the struggling Lakers return home to host the Jazz on Tuesday. 

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Slava Medvedenko
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*






















Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones

Utah Jazz

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Raul Lopez
SG: Raja Bell
SF: Matt Harpring
PF: Jarron Collins
C: Mehmet Okur

*Key Reserves:*






















Howard Eisley
Gordan Giricek
Kirk Snider

Last Meeting
Score: Utah 102, LA Lakers 94
Summary: LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Raja Bell contributed very little during the first three quarters Monday night, playing nine minutes and scoring two points. In the final period, he took over the game. Bell shot 6-of-9 for 14 points in the fourth quarter, when reserves scored 28 of Utah's 34 points, and the Jazz beat the Los Angeles Lakers 102-94 for just their fourth win in 18 games. Carlos Boozer added 18 points, Gordan Giricek scored 15 and Mehmet Okur had 11 points and 12 rebounds for the Jazz (14-26). Caron Butler led the Lakers (20-16) with 26 points and six rebounds. Chucky Atkins scored 18 points and Brian Cook and Tierre Brown added 11 each. Cook also had nine rebounds in just 21 minutes.

*Injury Report:*
Utah Jazz - 
G Keith McLeod (doubful: strained hamstring)
F Andrei Kirilenko (doubtful; ankle)
F Carlos Bozzer (doubtful; foot)

Lakers - 
F Lamar Odom (flu)
G Tony Bobbitt (sprained right ankle AKA kobe's back)
C Vlade Divac (back surgery)
F Devean George (left ankle surgery)
</center>


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers should take this game before the all star break. If not.....:| :rocket:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

if we go into the all star break .500 :|


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe drops 35 and Lakers win. :yes:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

the Lakers hsould win this game, but I can't seem to forget about the manhandling they suffered at the begning of hte season.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*AK47 & Boozer injured..*

Here



> Andrei Kirilenko had 11 points and four assists when he sprained his right ankle 4:18 into the second quarter. Carlos Boozer, Utah's leading scorer, injured his right foot with 44 seconds left in the second, leaving with 14 points and nine rebounds.
> 
> Neither returned, and their absence hurt Utah on both ends.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ If the Lakers lose this one....oy. :dead:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

This should be an easy win for the Jazz

108-91


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kirilenko and Boozer are both doubtful for tonight's game!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> This should be an easy win for the Jazz
> 
> 108-91


Are you kidding me? The jazz dont even have AK and Boozer in there starting line up. Thats basically there whole team right there. The lakers should win this one, even if Kobe wasnt playing.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CDRacingZX6R</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? The jazz dont even have AK and Boozer in there starting line up. Thats basically there whole team right there. The lakers should win this one, even if Kobe wasnt playing.


Yah i agree, i posted that before they got injured.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

obviously, canada has something in their water because there is no way lakers lose


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> obviously, canada has something in their water because there is no way lakers lose


actually we dont but kid canada is more of thoes fans looking for sumthing 2 do since the worst game (hockey) is cancelled :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

If Kirilenko and Boozer weren't injured we would win(we've already beaten you twice with/without Kobe)

Kirilenko locking down on Kobe would be a sight. Ohh well.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

If Kirilenko and Boozer weren't injured we would win(we've already beaten you twice with/without Kobe)

Kirilenko locking down on Kobe would be a sight. Ohh well.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sad Mafioso</b>!
> If Kirilenko and Boozer weren't injured we would win(we've already beaten you twice with/without Kobe)
> 
> Kirilenko locking down on Kobe would be a sight. Ohh well.


I'm honestly dissapointed that AK is out for this game, I love watching him play. And since they never show Jazz games on national TV and because I have no league pass, seeing him against the Lakers and Clippers is the only time possible to see him in action.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Odom has the flu, will not play. :dead:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> Odom has the flu, will not play. :dead:


So who's starting? Grant?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Utah (17-34, 6-20 away) 
LA Lakers (25-24, 17-10 home) *-11.0*


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Did I hear this right.. Slava is starting? Ut oh.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Down 20-18 after 1 quarter..

Cook, Mihm, Kobe, Grant all have 2 fouls :hurl: 

11 1st Quarter fouls for LAL


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jeeeez..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We are absolutely pathetic. The Utah Jazz are one of the worst 5 teams in the league without Boozer and Kirilenko and they are flat out annihilating us. This is completely disgusting. I am disgusted by the coaching, the playing and the decisions that are being made by the Lakers.

Just terrible.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Under no circumstances should Slava start when Grant is available.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Halftime: Jazz 48 - Lakers 44*

Halftime: Jazz 48 - Lakers 44

<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Medvedenko 21 1-6 0-0 1-2 1 6 1 1 1 0 1 3 
Butler 18 5-8 0-1 0-0 3 6 0 0 0 0 1 10 
Mihm 13 1-3 0-0 1-2 0 2 0 1 0 0 3 3 
Bryant 21 7-12 0-2 5-5 0 0 5 2 1 0 2 19 
Atkins 18 3-5 1-2 0-0 0 2 2 0 0 0 1 7 
Grant 5 0-2 0-0 0-0 1 2 0 1 0 0 3 0 
Cook 4 0-1 0-1 0-0 0 0 0 1 0 0 3 0 
Jones 6 1-1 0-0 0-0 0 2 0 0 0 0 0 2 
Walton 8 0-3 0-2 0-0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Brown 6 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 
Totals 120 18-41 1-8 7-9 6 21 9 6 3 0 14 44
</pre>

Good news is the Lakers have Kobe...
Bad news is they cant play defense, which we already knew..
Good news is the Lakers are down ONLY 4..Survived the foul trouble..
Bad news is.. it's the Jazz without Kirilenko and Boozer!!
Good news is.. As bad as they are playing this game can be won still :laugh:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

god it would be nice for the lakers to pick up a win before the all star break and be 1 1/2 games ahead for eight seed


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

update anyone?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

81-74 Jazz up, 8 minutes left


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

do the lakers look like tehy lost


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Its anyones game at this point, but the Lakers have to cut into this lead, and the Jazz are playing well. The game is gradually slipping with every minute past. It's encouraging how strong Kobe is taking it to the hoop this game though, he isn't settling for jumpers, and that's why he is 9-15 from the field.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I cannot believe how bad we are. How many points has Brian "I can't rebound for ****" Cook cost us?! My Lord, when he isn't hitting jumpers, this guy is worthless. He can't do anything out there for us right now.

Losing to Utah again is a back-breaker.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

god if mitch doesnt make a trade to make this team better....good god im going to go crazy


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

am i reading this right?!? lakers down by 2?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, Lakers down 2, Kobe making big time plays.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

KOBE **** U


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

BIG PLAYS MY @**


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

im watching the game on cbs sportsline and it said chuckster made a 3


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

How many points has Slava gave up? ****in **********! :upset:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

whats the situation for those watching i need to know


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

what the hell has gotten into kobe and his free throws


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

That three that Kobe made a few minutes was pure water, and now he can't make 2 free throws.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I LOVE CHUCKY


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe leading this team by far.. Love that guy :clap: .. Great block by Mihm there too!~

3 PT Lakers lead with 32 seconds left..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

.is it a timeout or something....im not watching the game...supposed to be studying..:laugh:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

.is it a timeout or something....im not watching the game...supposed to be studying..:laugh:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

.is it a timeout or something....im not watching the game...supposed to be studying..:laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Slava with a key strip


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Slava with the defensive stop to seal the victory. Can’t remember ever saying that.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Chucky with the clutch 3s tho right?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

102-95 Lakers with 13 sec left. Barring a horrible collapse this is a W


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

kobe with 40 correct?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

That was a fun final minute to watch.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> Chucky with the clutch 3s tho right?


Yea but mostly the Kobe Bryant show this quarter!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> kobe with 40 correct?


on only 19 shots. money from the line, and over 60% from the field tonight!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That was a fun quarter.. Kobe took over literally!!

Lakers win 102-95..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Holy Moses! 

Kobe! Caron! Chucky! Talk about digging us out of a hole. We were well on our way to losing that game and I certainly thought we had. What a comeback!

Kobe goes for 40 and 8 on only 19 FGA!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

LOL, bench points:

Utah: 50
LA: 2


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> Chucky with the clutch 3s tho right?


Chucky made some nice shots, but IMO the 4th quarter was all Kobe the way he was hitting shots, getting to the foul line, and setting up Chucky for 3 to put us up 1.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> LOL, bench points:
> 
> Utah: 50
> LA: 2


Yep bad night for the bench.


----------



## STaNgXs (Aug 11, 2003)

wow, great win!

I was at the gym, and saw they were down by 8 in the 4thwas shaking my head thinking they'd be at .500 by all star break  

got home, and watched the ladt 2 minutes, and was so relieved!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> LOL, bench points:
> 
> Utah: 50
> LA: 2


all i can say, wow i mean 2 points now thats some major production, anytime you can get that kind of help off the bench you're going to win, good job bench guys


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea but mostly the Kobe Bryant show this quarter!!!


Kobe looked awesome tonight.

Maybe he'll continue the have-a-great-month-of-February thing he has the last 2 years.

2 years ago he had the 40ppg month.
Last year he played some of the best ball of his career averaging sometihng around 30 points, 8 rebounds, and 8 assists while shooting over 50% IIRC.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

is it just me, or would kobe have had 20 assists had anyone, anyone other than atkins made a shot. this was one of the most unselfish games ive seen him play, it was a work of art. but holy crap the supporting cast sucked.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Also, coming back from the ankle injury, he seems to be attacking the basket a lot more than he was earlier in the season.
My guess is that his time off helped heal the Plantar Fasciitis and it was hurting him a lot more than we thought it was.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This game gave me the chills, this collection of talent needs to be upgraded bigtime. Kobe kept setting the table and no one was willing to throw a pump fake and drive the ball it was bombs away. Where is the penetration game they were doing better without Kobe. 

Anyway Kobe was fantastic, he dished, scored controlled the game. His free throws got shaky but he was great. 

He's gonna have a big close to this season. Seems like anytime he's missed time and got to watch the game and anallize the team he comes back playing great. 

Watching Atkins I was like good play Chuck on offense, damn it Diet on defense, I guess thats what you get from him. 

Butler seems to be playing much better of late defensively. 

Ugly good win.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

No Kirilenko, no Boozer, and how many points did the Laker big men combine for? 13 on 3-17 shooting. 

Eddy Curry put up 25 and 12 tonight.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> No Kirilenko, no Boozer, and how many points did the Laker big men combine for? 13 on 3-17 shooting.
> 
> Eddy Curry put up 25 and 12 tonight.


Who needs a big man when we have Kobe?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>drazen03</b>!
> Bill Walton: The hawk is one of the most beautiful birds on the planet, there is nothing quite like watching it soar majestically through the air. Oh, to be a hawk.


:laugh:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Damian Necronamous and SOCALFAN21 you guys are alittle to hard on LA. Give the guys a break, all you do is bash em and there is times for bashing but these are our guys give em a break and some time. Thell come threw


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

That game was sick in the 4th quarter.

Speakin of sick... was the bench sick?

Cuz 2 points isnt very good


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers 102, Jazz 95

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Kobe Bryant is rounding into All-Star form. It sure didn't take long.

Bryant scored 40 points in his second game back from a month-long layoff with an ankle injury, leading the Los Angeles Lakers to a 102-95 victory over Utah on Tuesday night.

Next up for Bryant is Sunday's All-Star game in Denver.

``I'm going to go out there and play hard, the time that I'm out there, whatever time it is,'' said Bryant, who expects to play about 10 minutes for the Western Conference All-Stars.

Caron Butler, who scored 23 points for Los Angeles, was impressed by Bryant's performance in his second game after the long layoff.

``It is amazing for a guy to sit out that long and still come back and score 40 and will us to a `W.' That is just great leadership,'' Butler said. 

The game was Bryant's first at home since he sprained his right ankle on Jan. 13. His first game back was in Sunday's 103-89 loss at Cleveland, where he scored 26 points on 7-of-22 shooting.

He went 12-of-19 from the floor and 15-of-19 from the line against the Jazz, plus eight assists and five rebounds.

``I needed to get a game under my belt to get my legs back, get my rhythm back,'' Bryant said. ``And it's back.'' 

[More in URL]

Kobe Drops 40; Lakers Top Jazz










LOS ANGELES, Feb. 15 (Ticker) -- Now that Kobe Bryant is back, the Los Angeles Lakers have hope.

In his second game back from a sprained ankle and his first home game since suffering the injury January 13, Bryant scored 40 points and had eight assists to lead the Lakers to a 102-95 victory over the Utah Jazz.

Bryant missed 14 games with the injury but returned for the finale of Los Angeles' 1-4 road trip, scoring 26 points in Sunday's 103-89 loss at Cleveland.

The All-Star guard teamed with Caron Butler and Chucky Atkins to erase a big second-half deficit against the Jazz.

Bryant scored 15 points in the fourth quarter, including the Lakers' first eight of a 27-12 run to close the game. His follow shot with three minutes left gave Los Angeles an 89-88 lead, its first since late in the first quarter. 

[More in URL]


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Its nice to see Kobe only take 3 attepmts from 3. Maybe Hamblen doesn't let Kobe bomb from outside like Rudy did.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If Chucky could play a lick of defense, he would be starter material. Nevertheless, I'm happy for the win and his big shots. And Kobe, well, nothing new..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow was that a much needed win for the lakeshow....now they have a 1 game winning streak goin into the All star break


----------

